# [V] Sam &amp; Max im Theater des Teufels &amp; LEGO: der Herr der Ringe



## bundesgerd (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete das Adventure "Sam & Max im Theater des Teufels" zum Kauf an. Es handelt sich um die sogenannte "Season Three", also die 3. Staffel, inklusive einer Bonus-DVD mit der ersten Staffel. Die gehört zum Lieferumfang der 3. Staffel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Kaufangebot gehört auch das aktuelle LEGO-Spiel "der Herr der Ringe". Kein Adventure, aber ein Action-Adventure   ...wir kriegens auf unserem Rechner nicht zu laufen...(die Nase voll).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Spiele komplett in deutsch und USK ab 12.

Zustand beider Spiele wie gerade aus der Folie genommen, waren einmal (aus Neugier   ) installiert (Herkunft Geschäftsauflösung).
Keine Kratzer/Risse...wie neu halt. Kein DRM vorhanden.

Beide Spiele zusammen für 22 Euro, Versandkosten im Kaufpreis inbegriffen...
Einzelverkauf auch möglich.

MfG


----------



## bundesgerd (8. Juli 2013)

...ist verkauft.


----------

